

I love to be a window repairer - adinapoli
http://www.alfredodinapoli.com/posts/2012-10-24-i-love-to-be-a-windows-repairer.html
Just some night thoughts.
======
pif
> Sometimes work with existing code sucks

In my experience, working with legacy code has always sucked, and always for
the same reasons.

1) No documentation around! No up-to-date specifications (what's this code
supposed to do?), no up-to-date test results (does it do what it's supposed to
do?).

2) Always the same request: add some features, but do not change _anything_ in
its current behaviour, not even the smallest detail (a.k.a.: we've got to love
its bugs, and anyway we can't tell any more the bugs from the right thing).

For example, had I ever had the luck to take over a project from a colleague
who had quit the company _less than six months earlier_ , I'd have loved it!

